# HUGE RED-BELLIES!!!



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I just took this pic while doing a water-change...

To get an idea of how thick this P is...if you got good size hands just make a fist and look down on it...then you can get an idea of how thick this p is...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

That f*cker put my 23 inch pacu to shame-And in allhonesty man-thats saying alot-


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

That is one impressively thick fish. But.. and I don't mean to be a dick, but wouldn't he be considered overweight - obese? What/how much do you feed him? I'm not making accusations, he may just be a freak, in which case that is awesome!


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

OMFG







That is one fat ass piranha


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> That f*cker put my 23 inch pacu to shame-And in allhonesty man-thats saying alot-


What can I say...she is a eating machine.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

no offense but that red looks morbidly obese. You should get it a powerhead for some exercise.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

wow. my prediction is you fish is going to have a heart attack in the next six months. you could starve him for a year and he'ed still be fat.









some say there pets are a reflection of them self, so what's your weight.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

you must use a beefy net to lift that thing around.... all i can picture is the crappy green LFS nets, handle bent in an arc, with your football sized fish stuffed in head first...


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> some say there pets are a reflection of them self, so what's your weight.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> wow. my prediction is you fish is going to have a heart attack in the next six months. you could starve him for a year and he'ed still be fat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i bet rb is thin as hell he just got a thick fish no


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

Please don't tell me her name is Rosie.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I personally think its cool! nice natt!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

it is very very fat...but still...WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nattery (Oct 6, 2005)

Looks like it needs to be treated for dropsy...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I think he needs a gastric bypass


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

That Red might be in the 14 inch range ..


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Maybe it's just me but that doesn't look healthy at all.


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow that is one thick ass Red, Post some side view pictures.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Red-bellies are the skinniest of all pygos...but that depends on who's raising them....


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I recommend Trimspa to loose weight !


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

That Red is huge!! Any full tank shots you can share with us?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

that is sick wicked man







PM sent


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Looks like a koi that should have a sumo diaper wrapped around him.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

EEEWWWWW!!! that red would eat ITSELF if it could

. .nice fish tho . . haha kinda gross . . but kool ta know that theres a whale of a rbp out there

peace

oya. . . what are u feeding it?>

ice cream?


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

matc said:


> I recommend Trimspa to loose weight !


man you saw what happened to anna nicole


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

> man you saw what happened to anna nicole mellow.gif


Of course and that's why I said that !


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow that P is fat


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow that is one fat freakin fish! Damn your P is huge! Any tank and side shots?


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

Fish BBW! Anybody else seen that movie "Norbit"? That's what I'm talk'in 'bout!

Have you tried to breed the fish? I'm guessing she would produce an insane amount of eggs.


----------



## Murdoc (Feb 2, 2003)

man and i thought i was fat!!


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice red, that thing is huge!!!!!

imagine if you put a power head in, he would be so muscular since it is easy to turn fat into muscle, not sure if that applies to fish though. But I need to get my fish on that diet. I want em to be that big


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

quote name='ck454' date='Feb 21 2007, 04:22 PM' post='1845212']
Please don't tell me her name is Rosie.
[/quote]








right O'donnel.... thats a beast ...how old is she?...u got a side shot we can see...nice P ...wow


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

That thing can feed a whole family for days.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

that is amazing in a way... having ruben studdard as your P


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

enormous!!!!!!!!!! how many times a day are you feeding this guy???


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

fish lover said:


> that is amazing in a way... having ruben studdard as your P


lol...man..I think she mentioned it was a female 14" mark...hope they update some more pics


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I really beleive RB_32 gets a rise out of people calling his fish obesse. Guys there is nothing kool about his Piranha, it's simply obesse.

He keeps his Piranha on a strick diet of Salmon and problably feeds it 2 to 3 times a day even though they are adult Piranhas.

He claims he loves but I have to find that hard to beleive or else that fish would not be as thick as it is.

Hater


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

wow, how often do you feed it? I would start giving that red a feeding every 2 weeks, and a small feeding at that. See if it can get healthy again.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

yeah he's pretty ugly if you ask me and it looks unnatural he needs more exercise !


----------



## FoodStixx (Feb 20, 2007)

Damn that's one BIG ASS PIRANHA. I would never want my piranha to be that big and UGLY with a lump on their heads. It's just not right. But whatever float your boat bro.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

LETS SEE SOME MORE PICS 
COME ON 
FULL TANK SHOTS


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hater said:


> I really beleive RB_32 gets a rise out of people calling his fish obesse. Guys there is nothing kool about his Piranha, it's simply obesse.
> 
> He keeps his Piranha on a strick diet of Salmon and problably feeds it 2 to 3 times a day even though they are adult Piranhas.
> 
> ...


I have my special mix of food I give them and salmon is one of them in the mix...


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Personally it looks to fat and I wouldnt keep mine that way. But if you like it keep it that way, a much more slender musculer body on a big fish looks way better IMO. Good luck


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> I really beleive RB_32 gets a rise out of people calling his fish obesse. Guys there is nothing kool about his Piranha, it's simply obesse.
> 
> He keeps his Piranha on a strick diet of Salmon and problably feeds it 2 to 3 times a day even though they are adult Piranhas.
> 
> ...


I have my special mix of food I give them and salmon is one of them in the mix...
[/quote]

salmons only good on occasion because it's so fatty compared to other fish . . .

that explains a lot . . str8 salmon haha . .


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

What else are you feeding her stariods? man that is one fat fish. LOL


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Rick james said:


> What else are you feeding her stariods? man that is one fat fish. LOL


just salmon lol....thats a crazy huge fish


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Rick james said:


> What else are you feeding her stariods? man that is one fat fish. LOL


No steroids here...just my special diet.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

RB 32,
a good basic rule to follow is that if your fish's dorsum area bows out more than their head then they are starting to gain too much weight. you need to slim that fish's weight down for its health. cool pic though.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

its like a blimp or one of thoes cute lil pillows its f*cking awesome


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow, did it just eat a cow?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I bet a snail could get away from that fish.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

this is not fish keeping, its on the border line to animal cruelty...lol

why did u do that rb32?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Is McDonald's a part of your "special diet"? It reminds me of the blueberry chick from willy wonka and the chocolate factory. That is the fattest son of a bitching fish I have ever seen.

It looks like a pufferfish!!!!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Name her Oprah


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

holy sheep schitt batman


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

damnnnnnnnn


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

that fish is fat lol


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

That red belly is amazing! I love fat piranha!


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice fish man







In my mind their is no such thing as a fish too "fat". I don't know what the hell people are talking about saying that fish is unhealthy. P's do not get "fat". They are all muscle. Fish like salmon and smelt are considered fatty because of the oil in their skin not because the fat content in their body. Salmon are also considerd a "red meat" fish, completely different from p's and other warm water fish. I'm not an ichtheologist but I don't think p's are capable of getting "fat". 
If I had my way all my fish would look like your's but they are genetically incapable so I'll have to live within their genetic limitataions. I feed my fish as much as they can eat and they just don't have either the genetics or maybe the age to be that size right now but that is my goal. Keep doing what your doing and congrats on the genetic freek.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Piranhas don't get "fat" ??????? I would have to disagree here...Hell just take one look at that fish and tell me it's all "muscle" hahahaha..


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Stick said:


> Nice fish man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks stick for replying to my post...at-least there is someone here that understands..I know what your talking about.

thanks again..


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

thats nuts!haha can he move?just messing..looks like a true beast!


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

zippa said:


> Piranhas don't get "fat" ??????? I would have to disagree here...Hell just take one look at that fish and tell me it's all "muscle" hahahaha..


Cut him open and try to find "fat".


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

lets see some full tank shots (i want to see her lovely home) 
come on









lets see some vid also


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

There is an entire area of the fish dedicated to storing fat so they can withstand the lack of food during the dry season....that is the dorsum area in front of the dorsal fin. As you can see in this fish ...that area is grotesquely bloated.

I dont know about everyone else......but every time I see this picture I think of cartman.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> There is an entire area of the fish dedicated to storing fat so they can withstand the lack of food during the dry season....that is the dorsum area in front of the dorsal fin. As you can see in this fish ...that area is grotesquely bloated.
> 
> I dont know about everyone else......but every time I see this picture I think of cartman.


Personally I just think its sad-


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> There is an entire area of the fish dedicated to storing fat so they can withstand the lack of food during the dry season....that is the dorsum area in front of the dorsal fin. As you can see in this fish ...that area is grotesquely bloated.
> 
> I dont know about everyone else......but every time I see this picture I think of cartman.


I'll buy that. Like I said I'm no ichtheologist. I'm just an avid fisherman and as far as the fish that I catch I have never seen "fat" on a fish but it would make sense for p's to have reserves. I still like the looks of him though. Cartman is right


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah Stick...Im also not sure about North American fish...because I dont see them needing fat reserves because of the constant food supply....


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

that fish is HARDLY ALL MUSCLE!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I was going to comment, but I see most reasonable people have already responded on their concern for the fishes health.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

red belly puffer fish lol. looks like a puffer/piranha


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

This red-belly is probably the biggest and thickest red-belly in captivity.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> wow. my prediction is you fish is going to have a heart attack in the next six months. you could starve him for a year and he'ed still be fat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> This red-belly is probably the biggest and thickest red-belly in captivity.


That is like bragging that your 1000 pound wife has the largest boobs on the planet....it might be true...but it isnt something to be proud of.... I would say that other nattereri would view this guy like Newman viewed Kramer when he was soaked in butter....that is if they were not so overfed they could actually have an appetite.

Personally I would be embarased to show anyone this fish.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

For ME The bigger and thicker the piranha is the better...I made that fish look the way I want all my pygos to look...

you know how some things have that WOW factor this red is just like that when seen in person..


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Many times I question RB-32's mental condition.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> That is like bragging that your 1000 pound wife has the largest boobs on the planet....it might be true...but it isnt something to be proud of.... I would say that other nattereri would view this guy like Newman viewed Kramer when he was soaked in butter....that is if they were not so overfed they could actually have an appetite.
> 
> Personally I would be embarased to show anyone this fish.


 AMEN!!!!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> There is an entire area of the fish dedicated to storing fat so they can withstand the lack of food during the dry season....that is the dorsum area in front of the dorsal fin. As you can see in this fish ...that area is grotesquely bloated.
> 
> I dont know about everyone else......but every time I see this picture I think of cartman.


Personally I just think its sad-








[/quote]

yep...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> For ME The bigger and thicker the piranha is the better...I made that fish look the way I want all my pygos to look...


That is why everyone can care for their fish the way they see fit. I like my fish to have a certain shape to them...and this isnt it....size is less important to me then shape. I like fish that have a nice tone shape to them...not sloppy looking.


> you know how some things have that WOW factor this red is just like that when seen in person..


Well...there is a "WOW that is really fricken sweet" and a "WOW...that is so fat it is deformed looking"...and I just dont see your fish fitting into the first category for me no matter how impressive you think he is.....but that is simply my opinion. I have a rhom that is a "WOW" fish...this red is more of a "Ahh Damn" fish to me.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

THANK YOU GG FOR SAYIN WHAT NEEDED TO BE SAID


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> For ME The bigger and thicker the piranha is the better...I made that fish look the way I want all my pygos to look...


That is why everyone can care for their fish the way they see fit. I like my fish to have a certain shape to them...and this isnt it....size is less important to me then shape. I like fish that have a nice tone shape to them...not sloppy looking.


> you know how some things have that WOW factor this red is just like that when seen in person..


Well...there is a "WOW that is really fricken sweet" and a "WOW...that is so fat it is deformed looking"...and I just dont see your fish fitting into the first category for me no matter how impressive you think he is.....but that is simply my opinion. I have a rhom that is a "WOW" fish...this red is more of a "Ahh Damn" fish to me.[/quote]
That's right it's your opinion....some people like me LOVE that look, I will not change my way because some kid on the internet does'nt like the way my piranha looks...

I LOVE THE LOOK SO IT WILL SAY THAT WAY...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> That's right it's your opinion....some people like me LOVE that look, I will not change my way because some kid on the internet does'nt like the way my piranha looks...
> 
> I LOVE THE LOOK SO IT WILL SAY THAT WAY...:nod:


No one is asking you to change your ways. Some people like fat chicks....I dont happen to be one of them...but I dont fault people that do...everyone needs to be loved. However...and I dont think you are acting like a responsible fishkeeper if you call them healthy....there is nothing healthy or natural about your fish....again...just my opinion.

And if the kid comment was for me your perception needs a little work.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> That's right it's your opinion....some people like me LOVE that look, I will not change my way because some kid on the internet does'nt like the way my piranha looks...
> 
> I LOVE THE LOOK SO IT WILL SAY THAT WAY...:nod:


No one is asking you to change your ways. Some people like fat chicks....I dont happen to be one of them...but I dont fault people that do...everyone needs to be loved. However...and I dont think you are acting like a responsible fishkeeper if you call them healthy....there is nothing healthy or natural about your fish....again...just my opinion.

And if the kid comment was for me your perception needs a little work.








[/quote]
No the kid comment was not directed at you..


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Was it directed at me, for questioning if your mildly retarded?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> mildly retarded?












Some ppl just shouldn't have pets unless it's a pet rock.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

looks kind of like a koi with teeth..


----------



## bigdaddy998us (Jan 2, 2007)

RB 32.. do you have any side shots?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

PygoBall07 said:


> RB 32.. do you have any side shots?


I dont think his camera has "panorama" mode


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm sorry guys but I'm gonna have to stand up for this guy. This fish is a freak of nature. You can not just take any fish and feed him as much as you can and have it turn out like this. Trust me I've been trying for 20 yrs. Right or wrong I've always been a fan of "bigger the better". I feed my fish all they can handle with the hopes of growing some monsters and have never had a red even come close to this size. This fish is genetically cursed or blessed depending on how you view it. You can't come down on this guy because his fish can put on mass like no other. Having an obese fish is a lot different than having an obese dog or cat that can't even go through their daily affairs without a struggle. It's a fish. I'm sure this fish is Not struggling in any way, shape , or form. The extra weight doesn't cause the same concerns as land dwelling animals such as stress on joints and muscles and lack of mobility. I dont know, obesity in fish may cause other health issues that may or may not kill your fish but The weight problem is probably the least of your concerns as far as far as raising a fish til they die of old age. I put my $ on that fish dieing of either disease, Tank malfucnction( human error), or canabalism, in that order, way before you're gonna lose it because it's overwieght. How old is that fish by the way? The age of that fish might just be the answer to why he's so fat. The only fish that I ever had to even come close to that size for their species was a 12 1/2 yr old 12 1/2" red that died a few yrs ago.( heater malfunction)... She looked "fat" like your's but that all came with age. If your fish is 14" its gotta be at least as old as mine.

I may might lose some respect by saying this but that fish is a genetic freek. If I would have to guess I would say that more people than not, feed ther fish as much as they can to try to get them to grow as fast as they can. Why wouldn't you? You might as well. Who knows when you might lose them. I know I do. Now honestly tell me how many of you would back off of the feedings after seeing this kind of response in the growth? How many fish have you all fed with great intensity to see some results like this only to see average growth rate? 
Sorry guys but he has something special in his hands and I'd like to see what it could actually become. I know obeseity in mammals is definately not a good thing but I think it's a whole diffent ballgame when it comes to fish. I respect everything G.G has to say and it only makes sense that p's have a "reserve" to get them through the hard times but I just have a hard time believing that it is harmfull "fat" as we see it in us. I definately could be wrong. Look at crocidiles. The old ones aren't these lean fighting machines. They are big fat beasts because they never stop growing. Fish are not like us. They never stop growing. There is no ideal weight to maintain. Some people may have some ideal length/ ideal weight equation. To each his own. If I had a fish like that I would want to see what his genetic potential was. I've had p's for a while and personally have never had one like this. I've also been on this board along with p-fish for the last 5 yrs and have never seen a red with such potential before. If it was my fish I wouldn't change a thing.
I'm sure I lost the respect of a few people that I really respect by standing up for this guy but I think we're comparing apples to orranges when we're talking about obeseity in mammals and fish as far as how it effects their health.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

stick, I dont think your gonna lose anyone respect for speaking your mind. And if you do its not someone I'd be real worried about.

Personally I think it looks sweet. I wouldn't mind having a fat bastard myself someday.

I'm still waiting on some more shots. People keep asking but no more get posted. Is this fish alive still?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

i dont think his reds are that old. and if they died in disease im pretty sure it would have a direct link to its weight.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Stick said:


> I'm sorry guys but I'm gonna have to stand up for this guy. This fish is a freak of nature. You can not just take any fish and feed him as much as you can and have it turn out like this. Trust me I've been trying for 20 yrs. Right or wrong I've always been a fan of "bigger the better". I feed my fish all they can handle with the hopes of growing some monsters and have never had a red even come close to this size. This fish is genetically cursed or blessed depending on how you view it. You can't come down on this guy because his fish can put on mass like no other. Having an obese fish is a lot different than having an obese dog or cat that can't even go through their daily affairs without a struggle. It's a fish. I'm sure this fish is Not struggling in any way, shape , or form. The extra weight doesn't cause the same concerns as land dwelling animals such as stress on joints and muscles and lack of mobility. I dont know, obesity in fish may cause other health issues that may or may not kill your fish but The weight problem is probably the least of your concerns as far as far as raising a fish til they die of old age. I put my $ on that fish dieing of either disease, Tank malfucnction( human error), or canabalism, in that order, way before you're gonna lose it because it's overwieght. How old is that fish by the way? The age of that fish might just be the answer to why he's so fat. The only fish that I ever had to even come close to that size for their species was a 12 1/2 yr old 12 1/2" red that died a few yrs ago.( heater malfunction)... She looked "fat" like your's but that all came with age. If your fish is 14" its gotta be at least as old as mine.
> 
> I may might lose some respect by saying this but that fish is a genetic freek. If I would have to guess I would say that more people than not, feed ther fish as much as they can to try to get them to grow as fast as they can. Why wouldn't you? You might as well. Who knows when you might lose them. I know I do. Now honestly tell me how many of you would back off of the feedings after seeing this kind of response in the growth? How many fish have you all fed with great intensity to see some results like this only to see average growth rate?
> Sorry guys but he has something special in his hands and I'd like to see what it could actually become. I know obeseity in mammals is definately not a good thing but I think it's a whole diffent ballgame when it comes to fish. I respect everything G.G has to say and it only makes sense that p's have a "reserve" to get them through the hard times but I just have a hard time believing that it is harmfull "fat" as we see it in us. I definately could be wrong. Look at crocidiles. The old ones aren't these lean fighting machines. They are big fat beasts because they never stop growing. Fish are not like us. They never stop growing. There is no ideal weight to maintain. Some people may have some ideal length/ ideal weight equation. To each his own. If I had a fish like that I would want to see what his genetic potential was. I've had p's for a while and personally have never had one like this. I've also been on this board along with p-fish for the last 5 yrs and have never seen a red with such potential before. If it was my fish I wouldn't change a thing.
> I'm sure I lost the respect of a few people that I really respect by standing up for this guy but I think we're comparing apples to orranges when we're talking about obeseity in mammals and fish as far as how it effects their health.


Thanks alot stick....I can not put it in words like the way you do... I appreciate it alot man....alot of members here don't understand what it means to have a red-belly this size they don't know...

stick this red-belly is ONLY 3 years old...I have 4 others that are over 12 inches
I'm sure that this has never been done before I have never seen such a thing...

I don't know what to say thanks alot buddy..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Stick this has nothing to do with "losing respect" its called keeping fish alive and healthy. I could very easily list a few reasons why you should not overfeed or make your fish obese. Instead, I'll let GOOGLE tell you why backed up by science and other hobbyists that take the warning seriously. Its more than physical problems, it also affects the liver and other internal organs. Things you don't see until the fish expires or become putrid from internal rupture of the organs.

For those that want to do their own research go to GOOGLE and type in the SEARCH " excessive dorsum fat fish harmful? " That will give you a long list of why you should not overfeed or allow your fish to go without exercise. I would be derelict in my duties as the OPEFE representative if I didn't point a few things out. Note my remarks on the photos. Those are just a few things I see. Other than that, I don't care what you do with your fish, just don't try and dumb down the other members on what is proper care.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

haha that red is as healthy as any piranha can be...very active red for being as big as she is ....I have NEVER lost a freshwater fish in all my years of fish keeping..

you kidding me frank that red is as healthy as can be ...no parasite here I will tell you that much.

my reds have NEVER been sick.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> RB 32 Posted Today, 12:33 AM
> haha that red is as healthy as any piranha can be...very active red for being as big as she is ....I have NEVER lost a freshwater fish in all my years of fish keeping..
> 
> you kidding me frank that red is as healthy as can be ...no parasite here I will tell you that much.
> ...


As I stated, the valid evidence on over feeding and fat storage speaks for itself, as does the pitched holes. Good luck with your fish.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

This reds whole body has like gold Sprinkeld all over...what your seeing is the flash of the camera catching the gold dust...

please don't try to tell me that my fish has pitched holes on it's body because I guarantee you it doesn't..

thanks anyways tho..


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> That's right it's your opinion....some people like me LOVE that look, I will not change my way because some kid on the internet does'nt like the way my piranha looks...
> 
> I LOVE THE LOOK SO IT WILL SAY THAT WAY...:nod:


No one is asking you to change your ways. *Some people like fat chicks....I dont happen to be one of them...*but I dont fault people that do...everyone needs to be loved. However...and I dont think you are acting like a responsible fishkeeper if you call them healthy....there is nothing healthy or natural about your fish....again...just my opinion.

And if the kid comment was for me your perception needs a little work.








[/quote]








....OMG ....and thats all i got to say about that....lol


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

that is a monster though RB 32 ...u got anymore pics.....lenght and size is amazing


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

stick, thinks that my red-bellys are older than 12 1/2 years old...I think he will be amazed to find out that they are ONLY 3 YEARS OLD...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

So are we getting a full tank shot or no?


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

FAT ASS


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

That is amazing that fish is only 3 yrs old. My oldest red currently is 7 1/2 yrs old and is right around 12" but nowhere near as massive as that fish. I would love to see a full tank shot along with some pics of your other fish.

Sorry Frank if I made it sound like I was encouraging other people to do the same thing as RB. I didn't mean to come off that way. I tried to make it clear that I did't KNOW what I was talking about, I was basically just speculation and stating my opinion. I actually would like to read up on the facts but I couldn't find anyhting when I did the search. Is there another search I could try?
From what it sounds like RB isn't gonna change his ways so I will definately support him because I would like to see the final results. I'm sure by now he's fully aware of the possable risks and is willing to deal with the consequences. You obviously have way more knowledge concerning piranhas than I have so I always respect what you have to say. Although I enjoy reading about the everyday occurences with the average fish it's nice to see something different. This fish is definately "different". I would like to know more details such as exactly what is the diet, time ,amount? How much current is in the tank? Filtration? ect. This fish is one we could all learn from. Whether it's what to do or what not to do we could definately all learn something from this fish. In the end we will all see what happens with the fish and maybe we can make our own educated conclusions.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Stick said:


> That is amazing that fish is only 3 yrs old. My oldest red currently is 7 1/2 yrs old and is right around 12" but nowhere near as massive as that fish. I would love to see a full tank shot along with some pics of your other fish.
> 
> Sorry Frank if I made it sound like I was encouraging other people to do the same thing as RB. I didn't mean to come off that way. I tried to make it clear that I did't KNOW what I was talking about, I was basically just speculation and stating my opinion. I actually would like to read up on the facts but I couldn't find anyhting when I did the search. Is there another search I could try?
> From what it sounds like RB isn't gonna change his ways so I will definately support him because I would like to see the final results. I'm sure by now he's fully aware of the possable risks and is willing to deal with the consequences. You obviously have way more knowledge concerning piranhas than I have so I always respect what you have to say. Although I enjoy reading about the everyday occurences with the average fish it's nice to see something different. This fish is definately "different". I would like to know more details such as exactly what is the diet, time ,amount? How much current is in the tank? Filtration? ect. This fish is one we could all learn from. Whether it's what to do or what not to do we could definately all learn something from this fish. In the end we will all see what happens with the fish and maybe we can make our own educated conclusions.


you type a sick amount each response....crazy.....i think that fish is too big for its own good, ill take up your offer tho, ill have a 12" caribe and red within 3 years...sticky this one too so it will always be here


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Stick Posted Yesterday, 09:54 PM
> That is amazing that fish is only 3 yrs old. My oldest red currently is 7 1/2 yrs old and is right around 12" but nowhere near as massive as that fish. I would love to see a full tank shot along with some pics of your other fish.
> 
> Sorry Frank if I made it sound like I was encouraging other people to do the same thing as RB. I didn't mean to come off that way. I tried to make it clear that I did't KNOW what I was talking about, I was basically just speculation and stating my opinion. I actually would like to read up on the facts but I couldn't find anyhting when I did the search. Is there another search I could try?
> From what it sounds like RB isn't gonna change his ways so I will definately support him because I would like to see the final results. I'm sure by now he's fully aware of the possable risks and is willing to deal with the consequences. You obviously have way more knowledge concerning piranhas than I have so I always respect what you have to say. Although I enjoy reading about the everyday occurences with the average fish it's nice to see something different. This fish is definately "different". I would like to know more details such as exactly what is the diet, time ,amount? How much current is in the tank? Filtration? ect. This fish is one we could all learn from. Whether it's what to do or what not to do we could definately all learn something from this fish. In the end we will all see what happens with the fish and maybe we can make our own educated conclusions.


FOR STICK (RB-32, you need not reply as I already know what your personal opinion is):

Here are 2 examples along with the link:



> Fatty Infiltration of the Liver: Feeding of high fat diets may result in infiltration of fat into the liver and excessive obesity. The livers of fish with this condition are yellow to pale orange in color, swollen and sometimes greasy in appearance (or greasy to the touch). Histologically, there are intracellular fat droplets which are absent in normal fish livers. Edema (retention of body fluids) often accompanies this condition and is due to altered liver and kidney function. To treat this condition, dietary fats should be reduced, especially if they exceed 18-20% of the diet. Increasing choline may also help the fish in metabolizing intracellular fat: http://www.fws.gov/midwest/ashland/mtan/mtan_47.html


The edema is what causes the "fat fish" look. This in turn breaks down the body internal organs.

See JBL 9, this link: http://www.jbl.de/uk/downloads/uk_WWW4.pdf

Also, according to Scott Dowd, New England Aquarium, they used to lose many "fat" P. nattereri from obesity. That is until they began to explore the natural habitat and requirements. They found that lean piranhas kept on a weekly 3x diet and allow them to fast for 2 months was sufficient to keep them in good health. Many other public aquariums are following suit and changing their piranha diets to make the fish healthier.

I'm sure Scott would gladly answer anyone's questions about what a "healthy" piranha is. Sure is not a grossly sausage-like one as shown here in this thread: [email protected]

Also Stick, fish are cold-blooded, they don't burn off fat (non-heat producers), but allowing them to fast burns off the fat reserves, which is a natural occurence for piranhas in the wild. Attached is a photo of a P. piraya circulating on the web one what morbid obesity is and what likely will happen to this fish in the thread if the conditions are allowed to continue.

As for learning anything from the RB_32 fish, I agree, everyone should learn what not to do to their fish.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

look at the size of that chimple!!


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

LOL good one timbz
RB-32 Love it.Keep u the good work


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

That P looks more like a oranda man, not a piranha


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Ive seen that pic Frank posted, and that is discusting.

I would like to know what this diet is he's feeding. But it sounds like he doesn't want to share so he can have the only big fat piranha. Kind of selfish if you ask me, considering how much he's probably learned from this site, and now he doesn't want to give back.

I would do it. If he's grown 14" in 3 years. But I wouldn't keep doing it. I would do it until they hit the length I want, then get some powerheads going and cut back on food, so he can lean up a bit. Mabey even put them on a cycle of feeding and fattening, then fasting and excercise. But over a foot in 3 years is something I would like to know how to do.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Everyone keeps tossing a length of this fish...but I havent seen anything that shows how large this fish actually is....I only see a picture of a fish that looks out of proportion. If that fish is 13" long...then it has to be about 7" wide....


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Tank space grows big fish...and water changes....*healthy* varied diet....

Anything more than this will result in what you see in RB's pics.....I think a small amount of salmon is ok....but not for a staple diet....maybe twice a month.


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

ok everyone knows steroids are harmful to humans............why the hell would you give em to your fish


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Everyone keeps tossing a length of this fish...but I havent seen anything that shows how large this fish actually is....


Exactly what I was thinking.

Everyone should read and re-read Franks last post. His is the voice of reason. An educated answer.

I am not a Veterinarian, Biologist, or an Ichthiologist but I have extensive experience working with human beings. My occupation is Clinical Muscle therapy. I work with about 50 patients a week. Over 2000 appointments a year. I have seen obesity as the primary cause for more Myofascial pain than any other cause. In fact when you read a patients case history and they are over-weight or obese.... the list of serious health problems is a mile long.

It is clear that this fish is totally unhealthy. 
As for the 'cool' factor... each to his own. Personally, It doesn't do it for me. But to say it's perfectly fine... one needs to give his head a shake and when it falls off kick it. If this were a human it would never leave the house, let alone the bed and would, in short order, be buried in a square coffin.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I agree 100% with Josh Gross a Frank here. This fish is in bad shape and its' obesity is nothing to be proud off.

Stick, I don't understand why you haven't had more sucssess with your Piranhas, I have grown my Ternetzi(yellow natteri for the scientist) from under 1" to 10" + in less then a year and my Tern does not look anything like this horrible fish.

I beleive the key to making your fish grow faster is proper diet, stress free enviroment, and good water quality. Not over feeding.

I know with the information I've learned in this forum, with proper diet and good water maintenance, I will have my fish as big if not bigger the RB_32 Red Obesse Belly in less than 3 years and my fish will never look this bad.

Frank, I feed my pygos 2-3 times a week. Should I be fasting them for a month?

Hater


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Agreed this fish cannot smell 13 inches. It is 8, 9 AT BEST!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Frank, I feed my pygos 2-3 times a week. Should I be fasting them for a month?


Go 9-10 months and then allow them to fast for 4 to 6 weeks. I would condition them first by gradually cutting the feeding in half prior to the fast. If you are worried for them (as in fear of cannibalism), then just give them tiny morsels of shrimp. You want them to burn up the excess dorsum fat. Also be watchful for fatty foods (beefheart and salmon).


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Fasting huh.....I will have to give this some thought..Is this necessary if your fish are not obese? A couple of mine have a bit of fat stored but nothing severe.Just curious if there are other benefits besides burning off stored calories.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have fasted my reds for a month once....never any signs of canabilism...luckily....this however would scare the hell out of me with my mix shoal...actually...I don't think they would go 2 weeks maybe less without crunching a buddy...lol

I love the way a fish looks with a decent fat storage in the dorsum...just not excessive. Just gives them that gerthy look, muscely looking.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> zippa Posted Today, 09:02 PM
> Fasting huh.....I will have to give this some thought..Is this necessary if your fish are not obese? A couple of mine have a bit of fat stored but nothing severe.Just curious if there are other benefits besides burning off stored calories.


The dorsum area should be tapered to the head not exceeding width (as seen in some photos of overfed fish). You can cutdown more on feeding if you don't wish to do the fasting. It should be done gradually and not all at once. The benefits are more than just burning up the excess fat as stated above. The liver of the fish is where the damage begins if the fish is unable to get rid of excess fat.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > Frank, I feed my pygos 2-3 times a week. Should I be fasting them for a month?
> 
> 
> Go 9-10 months and then allow them to fast for 4 to 6 weeks. I would condition them first by gradually cutting the feeding in half prior to the fast. If you are worried for them (as in fear of cannibalism), then just give them tiny morsels of shrimp. You want them to burn up the excess dorsum fat. Also be watchful for fatty foods (beefheart and salmon).


Ok Frank, I'm with you.

I want you to know, I never feed my pygos beef heart,poultry, salmon or anything that would be consider fatty. My pygos diet consist of smelt(stuffed with hikaru gold pellets or carrot) Tilapia fillet and shrimp. I've also stay away from feeder. I have a mixed pygo shoal and I'm very afraid if I don't feed them for a month that they will turn on each other so what I will do is feed them maybe once a week, and every now and then skip a feeding week. Will this help Frank?

Thanks in advance for any information given.

Hater


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

i was just thinking, what if rb32 fasts his fat p. (which i'm sure he'll not do). how long will it take to shed those pounds? will it return to a normal looking red?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I want you to know, I never feed my pygos beef heart,poultry, salmon or anything that would be consider fatty. My pygos diet consist of smelt(stuffed with hikaru gold pellets or carrot) Tilapia fillet and shrimp. I've also stay away from feeder. I have a mixed pygo shoal and I'm very afraid if I don't feed them for a month that they will turn on each other so what I will do is feed them maybe once a week, and every now and then skip a feeding week. Will this help Frank?


It should be alright, just condition them to the changes.



> p1ranha Posted Today, 09:46 PM
> i was just thinking, what if rb32 fasts his fat p. (which i'm sure he'll not do). *how long will it take to shed those pounds? will it return to a normal looking red? *


It depends on how much damage has already been done. He would literally have to cut down the amount of food and allow to go a month or more to use up the reserves. He would also need to change the entire diet to one that is higher in protein and less on fat. If I recall correctly, anything over 12-16% fat is more than the fish can digest and absorb. Anything over that goes to the liver.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Allright! Now everyone is starting to come together.







I learned a lot from this post and I hope everyone else has too. This is what this board is all about. I've always had my p's on a diet of whole fish which is consistant with how they feed in the wild. They get the occasional red meat but for the most part they feed on whole fish, guts, scales, fins,, and all. This could have a big part in the fact that I have never had a red of this size. The proof might be in the "pudding" and thats what I would like to find out. What exactly is the "pudding?". I'm not saying the "pudding" is the healthiest route to take but I would like to find out what RB is doing to raise such monsters. Like someone else said, maybe you could stuff your fish to a point and then starve them for a while and see what happens. What I've been trying to say this whole time is that we can all learn from this and make our own adjustments as we see fit. This fish could be the "lab rat" for all the people who want to raise a fish of this caliber. If this fish truly got to be 14" in 3 yrs I want to know exactly how it was done because it doesn't happen every day. Frank gave a lot of good info on how to get this fish back to health. If you combine Franks research with RB's results we might be on to something that will bring us closer to our goals. I'm not trying to raise any static, I'm just looking for a little info so I can make some adjustments so I canl raise my fish to their genetic potential. Apparently RB has some insight that the rest of us don't .If he has that many reds over 12" he's doing something that the rest of us aren't. Whether you see his fish as unhealthy it is still progress. I Think if you combine RB's methods and Franks research we migth be that much closer to creating the ultimate piranha. You can't ignore science nor can you ignore the results that RB has gotton. We should all learn from this. I'm still waiting for the details of how RB got his fish to this point.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

stick I'm with you man. The only way to find out what is the absolute best way to get huge yet healthy piranha is to try some things and share the results. I for one, am into the idea of trying to find out whats the best way of doing that.

piranha have cycles in the wild where they go hungry in the dry season, then it rains and food in plentiful again. I would like to know what happens when you just exagerate that cycle.

from some posts here, and some of rbs older posts it sounds like the magority of his piranhas diet is salmon. To much salmon and they get fat. But who knows if you fatten them up, then let them burn it off, then repeat, it might not be all that bad for them.

my p's are only 4 inches in a 55 gallon so I'm not gonna break any records any time soon. But I'm planning to either upgrade bigtime, or build an indoor pond this spring, so I might even try something like that.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I like others, would like to see more of this fish besides 1 photo. Not to mention what he has been feeding it besides salmon (if Jayson745) is correct.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

OMG.... he is HUGE.. DIET


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Jayson745 said:


> stick I'm with you man. The only way to find out what is the absolute best way to get huge yet healthy piranha is to try some things and share the results. I for one, am into the idea of trying to find out whats the best way of doing that.
> 
> piranha have cycles in the wild where they go hungry in the dry season, then it rains and food in plentiful again. I would like to know what happens when you just exagerate that cycle.
> 
> ...


Jayson, it's natural for Piranhas to fast during the dry season and for them to store fat during the wet season when food is plentyfull. You can try your best to replicate this in your home aquarium, which is what most of us are trying to do.

But when you are doing this, you have to consider that Salmon is not part of the Piranhas natural diet. And take into account that maybe the Piranhas digestive system is not design for such a fatty fish.

I already read several of RB_32 thread in the nutrition forum where he recommends nothing but Salmon to get your fish big and fat so I know that, that is what his pygos diet consist off.

Stick, if you read my thread. You will see that I've gotten close if not the same result as RB_32 without having to overfeed my pygos. Again, I beleive the key to raising a Piranhas to its full potential is:

Varied Diet
Stress Free Enviroment
Good Filtration System
Good Water Quality(i.e 40-50% water changes 2 to 3 times a week)

From what I read in you previous thread Stick, you have a 750gl tank with 10-15 mixed pygos if I'm correct. You also have good filtration system and good water maintenance. From what I can see, You are already 75% of the way there. Maybe you should mix their diet up a little more and then you might achieve the results you are looking for.

I must stress this again, *over feeding or having your Piranhas in an unnatural fatty diet is not the best way to get your Piranhas to grow to its full potential.*

Hater


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I would also like to see more pictures of this monster ...its like a talking up a fairy tale.....more pic please...


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

wow hater your doing 40-50% water changes 2 to 3 times a week? And growing monsters. That in itself is very interesting to me. The frequent massive water changes might be playing a role in your success. That is good to know. alot of people have perfect tanks with good diverse diet and still cant grow the big boys, so I wouldnt be suprized it that is helping you alot.

and congrats on your success thus far.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

wtf you been feeding it on ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Jayson745 Posted Today, 12:51 PM
> *wow hater your doing 40-50% water changes 2 to 3 times a week? And growing monsters.* That in itself is very interesting to me. The frequent massive water changes might be playing a role in your success. That is good to know. alot of people have perfect tanks with good diverse diet and still cant grow the big boys, so I wouldnt be suprized it that is helping you alot.


If hater does a check around, that is key to most full growth. The drip system is something to consider, even for S. rhombeus to facilitate growth. Diet is just important, but water changes break down the growth suppression hormone which is a factor in majority of fishes.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

HATER FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RB 32...those ps are fat..


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Everyone keeps tossing a length of this fish...but I havent seen anything that shows how large this fish actually is....I only see a picture of a fish that looks out of proportion. If that fish is 13" long...then it has to be about 7" wide....


???
MIA???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Closed per request


----------

